# Lighting for a planted angelfish aquarium??



## CutieSusieQ (May 12, 2009)

Hey.. I know this question has probably been asked numerous times before, but I couldn't find an anwer by simply searching.

I have a standard 4ft long 55 gallon aquarium. I recently stocked it with angelfish and a few lives plants. I have two dwarf amazon sword plants and a broadleaf ludwigia. Plus I may add some short grassy type plants in the foreground soon. Currently my lighting is the same that I used when I had African Cichlids. I have two 18 inch Zoo Med Reef Sun bulbs. They are considered 50/50 bulbs. ((Reef Sun bulb has a 50/50 combination of 6500K trichromatic daylight phosphor and actinic 420 phosphor in the same lamp. It provides high intensity full spectrum illumination, strong in the short wavelength blue region essential for photosynthetic corals and invertebrates. Zoo Meds Reef Sun bulb is balanced with 6500K daylight for natural color enhancement and viewing pleasure. Ideal for all marine aquariums, reef aquariums, African cichlids, and discus fish.))

I loved these bulbs when I had African Cichlids b/c they aren't too blue and they really made my fish pop. Plus these bulbs are currently making my blue angels "pop", but are these bulbs ideal to use now since my 55 gallon is a planted tank? If not, what bulbs should I use (that doesn't require me having to buy a whole new lid/hood set up)?


----------



## londonloco (Mar 31, 2011)

I've never used 50/50 bulbs on any planted tank because I've always read blue does nothing for plants and are not recommended for planted tanks. I would replace bulbs to anywhere from 6500K to 10,000K daylight and see what you can grow first. The swords should be fine, the ludwiga should be fine also, but might not get as red as they would under more intense lighting. Foreground plants are a **** shoot, depending on lighting and substrate. However, more intense lighting might require pressurized co2. What is your substrate? Depending on how densely you plan to plant, have you thought about dosing regimes and Excel? Read up on them, you might need to add macro's and micro's and root tabs.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Long time no seee! How's the holey rock search? Never mind. Just nagging.

My advise would be to go with what you have. Plants and growing vary so much that some will work and others not. I find the plants I have grow quite well-- if my fish don't eat them. Angels should make a nice setup. You may find it all works well or you may find some plants do and others don't. Bulbs are expensive and can be changed out if/when you find it needed. Any changes you make now may not have all that much better shot than what you have due, to all the variables. I see no need to change until you see what the problem might be.


----------



## CutieSusieQ (May 12, 2009)

Thanks for the reply... I don't plan on getting too serious with my planted tank. My main concern is my angelfish. Everyone says that angels do not like bright light. They do better in a dimly lit tank. Personally I do not like dimly lit tanks. I want to be able to see my fish, ya know. Yet everyone also says live plants are better for angels than fake plants but I know live plants require a certain amount of light, I just don't know how much light. Therefore I'm confused, lol.. Dim light for angels yet use live plants for angels? That's why I posted my question here. I'm new to live plants and at first my whole mission was to use fake plants b/c I have no knowledge or experience with live plants. My substrate is sand (black moon sand). I want to keep things simple.


----------



## CutieSusieQ (May 12, 2009)

PfunMo said:


> Long time no seee! How's the holey rock search? Never mind. Just nagging.
> 
> My advise would be to go with what you have. Plants and growing vary so much that some will work and others not. I find the plants I have grow quite well-- if my fish don't eat them. Angels should make a nice setup. You may find it all works well or you may find some plants do and others don't. Bulbs are expensive and can be changed out if/when you find it needed. Any changes you make now may not have all that much better shot than what you have due, to all the variables. I see no need to change until you see what the problem might be.


Long time no see, indeed, lol


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

You can brightly light an angel tank, but having only two 18" tubes will not be particularly bright, especially since the lights don't span the entire tank. You should be able to grow a variety of plants such as Vals, and the lower light plants such as Anubias and Java fern. You can try to grow with what you have, and change to more appropriate tubes if necessary.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

I find no problems with angelfish and lighting. They may "like" dim but they don't show it to me. I had a 55 with light/dark areas and they seemed to lay eggs on the heater no matter where I put it. High light or dark, they loved that heater but it never helped the production when the heater came on! :roll:


----------



## kodyboy (Dec 9, 2007)

ge 6500K bulbs are awesome for plant growth, and quite cheap. http://www.aquariumspecialty.com/lighti ... t5-ho-lamp


----------



## CutieSusieQ (May 12, 2009)

thanks everyone


----------



## cosmoguy (Jul 23, 2011)

I hope that CutieSusieQ doesnt mind me asking this question on her topic, but I have been wondering myself if my aquarium could house live plants. I am fairly new to the cichlid world. I have 3 orange zebras and seven assorted jeweled cichlids. I have swapped out my lights for Marineland LED lights (60mW.) I was told that I would make a huge mistake by swapping my fluorescents. I LOVE them though. They make my fish look awesome and it seems my fish really don't mind them either. I have two on my standard 55gal. I know my cichlids my eat them and be rough on them but do you think my lights would grow them and even more important should i even consider it? I'd love my tank to be as natural as possible is the only reason why I considering it now? :fish:


----------



## CutieSusieQ (May 12, 2009)

cosmoguy said:


> I hope that CutieSusieQ doesnt mind me asking this question on her topic, but I have been wondering myself if my aquarium could house live plants. I am fairly new to the cichlid world. I have 3 orange zebras and seven assorted jeweled cichlids. I have swapped out my lights for Marineland LED lights (60mW.) I was told that I would make a huge mistake by swapping my fluorescents. I LOVE them though. They make my fish look awesome and it seems my fish really don't mind them either. I have two on my standard 55gal. I know my cichlids my eat them and be rough on them but do you think my lights would grow them and even more important should i even consider it? I'd love my tank to be as natural as possible is the only reason why I considering it now? :fish:


Did you ever find out your answers to your questions?
I decided to not change my lights. I am still using what I had when I first posted my original question to begin this thread. I have amazon swords plants and they are growing just fine. I use a pellet fertilizer every two weeks and that's all I do. My plants are growing and green and all seems well.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2011)

If you're still looking for lighting, I use 1 dual bulb shoplight. You can get them at your hardware store. I got the light fixture, two bulbs, and bulb protectors for $26. It's a 48" black fixture with two 6500k T8 bulbs sits right on the tank even better if you have glass hoods.


----------



## cosmoguy (Jul 23, 2011)

CutieSusieQ said:


> cosmoguy said:
> 
> 
> > I hope that CutieSusieQ doesnt mind me asking this question on her topic, but I have been wondering myself if my aquarium could house live plants. I am fairly new to the cichlid world. I have 3 orange zebras and seven assorted jeweled cichlids. I have swapped out my lights for Marineland LED lights (60mW.) I was told that I would make a huge mistake by swapping my fluorescents. I LOVE them though. They make my fish look awesome and it seems my fish really don't mind them either. I have two on my standard 55gal. I know my cichlids my eat them and be rough on them but do you think my lights would grow them and even more important should i even consider it? I'd love my tank to be as natural as possible is the only reason why I considering it now? :fish:
> ...


I didn't I left my led and I ordered java moss and I'm going to go from there. I can't do many plants because of my fish but I read that stuff is super aggressive and can make it even with the cichlids?. I hope I'll keep u updated. I love my led's though they look amazing and my fish seem to be ok with them too.


----------

